# Problema con rango extendido Belbar



## Raulelcapo24 (Feb 23, 2013)

Tengo 2 belbar de 12 rango estendido ind arg ( una joya de parlantes ) anda la bobina y todo pero esta roto la parte donde agarra el woofer osea el cono esta medio al aire = suena perfecto como lo soluciono? se podria comprar una suspencion acusica y pegarsela? el cono esta perfecto solo eso es lo que esta mal y lo lleve a enconar para que solo le cambien eso y no quisieron , con que pegamento se podra hacer? bueno el parlante aguanta 25w o 30w pero yo comprare otros 2 jahro de 12 y conectare 2 jahro en paralelo y 1 jahro y belbar en paralelo y de ahi en serie , me dara 8 ohms ya que tuve unas columnas parecidas y estaba conectado asi , yo usare un equipo de 125w


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 23, 2013)

Lo único que te venden suelto son las suspensiones de Foam , pero le cambiarías todas las características al parlante.

Otra opción es comprar un cono completo con suspensión de tela engomada , cortarlo y pegarlo.

Sin ofenderte Belbar venía lejos atrás de Leea y Ucoa , ahora son una belleza comparados con los chinos de plástico

Saludos !


----------



## Raulelcapo24 (Feb 24, 2013)

Ok y si es verdad los leea eran una maza pero nunca me alcanzo la plata para comprarlos u.u y te digo la verdad el belbar que tengo suena mejor que lkos otros , si compro el cono completo seguiria sonando bien? es que estaba pensando llevarlo a enconar pero pense que cambiaria el sonido


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 24, 2013)

Raulelcapo24 dijo:


> es que estaba pensando llevarlo a enconar pero *pense que cambiaria el sonido*


Y eso es exactamente lo que te va a suceder. Si el cono de recambio (material y suspensión) no exactamente igual, o al menos muuuuuy parecido, ese parlante no va a sonar igual cuando lo pongas en el baffle.


----------



## Raulelcapo24 (Feb 24, 2013)

u_u una lastima ,


----------

